
Why Linux Sucks - Sadkov
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1604.0/04389.html
======
bediger4000
Nice title change. The original is "Re: The most insane proposal in regard to
the Linux kernel development"

Maybe the author of that was or is correct, but we really haven't got a basis
of comparison. We can't read MSFT's similar Windows kernel discussion, or
Apple's similar Mach kernel discussion. It's an isolated data point.
Comparison my lead us to conclude that Linux does not in fact suck compared to
the problems MSFT and Apple have with the weight of their legacies, or
whatever.

------
schoen
(2016)

